
Is C or C++ better for hacking? - fatherslime
Is one language easier to learn hacking than the other?<p>How do you google how to do things without leaving a trace? if you search for &quot;kali, how to run at startup&quot; a lot of times that would leave a trail back to you.
======
mothsonasloth
I would say neither is very good for hacking in the short term, unless you are
doing something very low lever (compression, data processing, drone automation
etc)

If you are wanting to build a web product then, a quick google search will
recommend things like Python, Javascript, Ruby etc

Need more details

